# The Small Active & Social Snake Keepers Are Sleeping On | Francis Cosquieri



## Liam Sinclair (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

...cringe... hehe

About a minute in he asks me 'talk about _Psammophis_' - two hours later I am still monologuing (and he edited out quite a bit).
This is the reason people will not sit in a car to Hamm with me for ten hours...


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

It is always nice to hear someone speak about a subject / species they are passionate about.


----------

